# 1924 british royal sunbeam



## wazza (Oct 25, 2008)

found last week at a sale for ?40 dates from 1924 royal sunbeam made in wolverhampton england,original paint polished up very nice,just need to find the front disc that is missing from the chaincase.fully enclosed crankcase with chain running in oil constantly.two gears in front crank.handlebar locking pin to use when you park the bike to keep bars straight.below is some links to the history of the factory.

http://www.localhistory.scit.wlv.ac.uk/Museum/Transport/bicycles/Sunbeam.htm


----------



## wazza (Oct 25, 2008)

more pics


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 25, 2008)

Great find!  There is a lot of Royal Sunbeam information at:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pantsmonkey/2327063512/
Have fun with the bike!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 25, 2008)

That's a great bike.


----------



## wazza (Nov 14, 2008)

and now its got a front light made in birmingham england by powell & hanmer called revenge,and its lucas bell,
are there any old sunbeams in america


----------



## phillips1952 (Nov 20, 2008)

*very nice*

that bike is beautiful,damn beautiful..


----------



## char56 (Mar 23, 2009)

Lovely bike !


----------



## Coreyk (Apr 4, 2009)

*wow*

What a lovely thing! I'd love to find one like that here in 'Murka. I don't know if they ever had a US distributor, though.
Do you have a source for spares like the chainwheel cover disc?

CK


----------



## wazza (May 17, 2009)

still hunting for the chain cover disc,been a few on ebay but all the wrong size,think theres 3x different sizes.


----------

